# Pro's & Con's of "The Crane - Barbados"



## Dluzional™ (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi There...

New to the site, and finding it quite informative....so I thought I'd jump right in and ask what may be perceived as an already asked question.

My partner and I are travelling to Barbados in either January or February of '07,  and trying to get in there using her week from RCI.  

We are trying for "The Crane" and we were wondering if there was anyone around here on TUG that has either stayed there, or had friends that stayed there and wanted to find out about the pro's and con's of what you TUG users thought.

I've already been to www.thecrane.com thanks, and have researched the crap out of this, but wouldn't hesitate to take any other recommendations that you may provide.

We're looking for rest and relaxation at this point, and we're too old to hit the nightclubs/bars etc(well at least until after that first couple beer :hysterical

So please either post what you think in here, or feel free to email me directly from the site.

I'm looking forward to the comments...good and bad...and thanks in advance
 

 Dluzional™


----------



## Cat (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't know what week your partner has to trade, but the first thing that struck me is that The Crane is not an easy trade at any time, even with a tiger trader. Unless you luck out incredibly, the winter months are nearly impossible, even with 2 years lead time. You might do best to make a reservation at the resort as a fall back, provided you could cancel if an exchange should miraculously come through. Bottom line is don't count on it.


----------



## gmarine (Sep 23, 2006)

I agree. That is a very tough trade during the winter months. You will need a very strong trading week and a lot of luck. If you are just now putting in the request you probably dont have a very good chance of getting it.


----------



## caribbean (Sep 24, 2006)

I love Crane. We stay at the Residences when we are there, not the older original building. As Cat said, a really tough trade, especially in high season. If you have a weeks account, you must realize that there are very few units in the older weeks resort, therefore very few deposits are made. There are a lot more  units in the Residences and are therefore more available. But mostly during May-June and Sept-Oct. And only using a RCI Points account. These are not available through weeks. Even in May, it takes a LOT of points to go. But to me it is worth it. Resort management tends to steer owners toward renting rather than depositing with RCI during high season since ther can easily rent then for a high fee.  

On the quiet end of the island and very relaxing. I would highly suggest a car.

Good Luck,


----------



## anne1125 (Sep 24, 2006)

The Crane is the one that sits on the high cliff, right?  Do they have any beach that can be accessed?

Thanks.

Anne


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 24, 2006)

I have not stayed there but have visited while staying at another resort on the island.  The beach is very nice, and has been on at least one of the various lists as the ten most beautiful in the world.  It can be accessed from the resort by stairs and, if memory serves, an elevator.

The location is indeed remote, and a car is really necessary to see anything else on the island.

The older portion of the resort is at least partially in a period manor house, which adds some charm.  I toured the Residences when they were being built, and still being sold on a weeks rather than points basis.  From what I saw it appeared they would be quite luxorious, down to a small pool right on your own balcony in some units.


----------



## caribbean (Sep 24, 2006)

Crane has a wonderful beach with about 80 steps down. No elevator as yet. Couldn't get a straight answer on what the hold-up was when there a couple months ago. Something about not getting permit, but sounded fishy. New pool complex under construction centered on building 2-5.


----------



## Dluzional™ (Sep 25, 2006)

*Thanks for the Info*

Hi Again...

Wow, thanks for the responses, and yes, slowly we're figuring that we waited too long, and have looked at other's on the island...at least they gave us a choice of 5 to choose from....

As for the week, it's a floater week, Red from RCI, and as "I" am new to the world of T/s, she's not, and will be looking at a possible exchange....

All this new lingo and stuff, whew...but I"ll get the hang of it....

Thanks again for the responses, I appreciate it, and so fast too....
As I said previously, this is a great site for info....

 Dluzional™


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 25, 2006)

Dluzional,

Welcome to Tug!  When you become a member (best $15 you'll spend for travel info) you'll have access to the Resort Review Data base.  Among other things,
the Resort Reviews will help you make your choice to the 5 Barbados resorts you
have been offered as exchanges.

Good Luck,

Richard


----------

